# How big?



## shelliho (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi All,

I am wondering how big of a fish tank I would need for a species tank of 18 Pundamila Nuyerer.

Thanks.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi a minimum volume of 55 G is required depending on the size of fishes, for adults 75 g is a better choice.
xris


----------

